# How do I adjust my fog lights?



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

The Fog lights on my Maxima are aimed in just various directions. One points straight up and the other is lower on the ground. I was wondering if it was possible to adjust the fog lights aim? and how to do it.


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

under the hood by the lights you should see 2 plastic black hexagonal adjusters. they are long and by the radiator or something. maybe these only adjust the headlights though..


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

those are just for the headlights, the fogs you got to do manually, there are screws under the lights, but be careful!!! i was adjusting mine and brokje one of the cheap alluminum screws, the fog shattered, 150 bucks later i decided not to adjust them anymore...


----------

